# BOW DOWN TO YOUR GOD!!!!!



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

my goodness that looks like mike tysons head in a fish tank!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey GG can you get any feeding pics. I love seeing pics of that beast.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Hrmm how big is that guy I put a ruler upto the pick and he's only about 3 in half inches.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Hey GG can you get any feeding pics. I love seeing pics of that beast.


 Actually, I just got done feeding him a 7" smelt and he took it out of my hand...well, i actually didnt have my hand in the water, just dangled the smelt and he came up and took it.











> Hrmm how big is that guy I put a ruler upto the pick and he's only about 3 in half inches.


Actually, he is 5" so


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

I WANT ---VERY NICE


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome fish







what are the odds of you ever catching him yawning while you have the camera in your hands







i could just imagine the size of the mouth on that monster... thanks for the pic.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

GG, if you ever want to sell him please let me know!!!!!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

kick ass


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NIKE said:


> awesome fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish, it is unreal. I have been trying but he pays a lot of attention to me when Im taking pictures so im not holding my breath. Some day hopefully :nod:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

awww he looks just like you


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Outie said:


> Hrmm how big is that guy I put a ruler upto the pick and he's only about 3 in half inches.:rasp:












This fishy of Jeff's has to be seen in person to be believed. It's truly massive, especially the head.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i will worship him, just dont turn me into a smelt.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

DAMN! THATS A NICE LOOKING RHOM YOU GOT!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys, he is an amazing fish to keep.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

boxer said:


> awww he looks just like you


 yes grossegurke loves fish, and i mean loves fish














awesome rhom jeff, he's a beast









Joe


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

what kind of piranha is it?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dam that fish is awesome...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pic Grosse, looks like it should have horns or something.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

pablosthename said:


> what kind of piranha is it?


 It is a S. Rhombeus when they get a little older and bigger.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm not worthy


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

How long have you had him? You should weigh him :laugh:


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

It's simply the coolest looking fish I've ever seen :nod: I wish I had one


----------



## iwillrockyouwhore (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude, seriously, I don't think it is healthy for you or your fish
if you keep peeing in that tank. But hey, look at it this way, that 
yellow water is awesome. I am not being an asshole, seriously that
water is awesome. Seriously


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

very nice gg. i take it you have peat in there contributing to the yellowish tinge in the water. whatever it is i think it makes the tank look cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

badass


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

FOR THE LOVE OF PETE







that thing is sweet. man hhow long have you had him for.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> FuZZy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey GG can you get any feeding pics. I love seeing pics of that beast.
> ...


 that sweat that you can hand feed that monster. Try getting us a feeding pick.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

nice real nice


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

vlahos said:


> very nice gg. i take it you have peat in there contributing to the yellowish tinge in the water. whatever it is i think it makes the tank look cool


 The yellow ting actually come from the yellow paper i use to dim the lights.
I have had him for a few months. I will get nick over to take some pics of the hand feeding. That was the first time so we will see how he keeps it up.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> It's truly massive, especially the head.


 thats pretty sick nick...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have no comment!!














Great Rhom Jeff!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > It's truly massive, especially the head.
> ...


 They dont call me the Grosse Gruke for nothing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

Is that a highback rhom or just a normal one, i have a 2" highback and i cant wait till he gets that big. What size tank is he in?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

here phishiie phishiie said:


> Is that a highback rhom or just a normal one, i have a 2" highback and i cant wait till he gets that big. What size tank is he in?


 HOW LONG CAN YOU WAIT ? Cause you need many years waiting.......









GG---->









Jim


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

i can wait a while i got nothin goin on....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is in a 125...wish it was a 180 because he does struggle to turn a little.
As for growing one out...you will be waiting for ever. I had a 10" rhom that was 10 years old and in the year i had him he didnt grow at all. I think you can grow them to about 10" but after that...good luck.  Hope you can prove me wrong and grow that little dude out. 
Highback...dont really know, that is just a name sellers use and was not in use when he was imported, although he is very highbacked...I would say he is easily 10" tall.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

here phishiie phishiie said:


> Is that a highback rhom or just a normal one, i have a 2" highback and i cant wait till he gets that big. What size tank is he in?


Don't hold your breath...








It will take many years, maybe even decades, _if_ it will grow that big in captivity: as far as I know, there are no logs kept to document the growth rate of this species from baby to full grown adult, so it's only guessing how long it takes, or how big they grow in captivity...


----------

